
GitKraken 0.5.0 with Git Flow integration - smonff
http://www.gitkraken.com/release-notes
======
brudgers
GitKraken home page: [http://www.gitkraken.com/](http://www.gitkraken.com/)

------
ivl
It's really superficial, but the name alone makes me want to give it a try.

